# ~~Tiago's new lady friend Big Momma! :P **Pic heavy** ~~



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Well as may off you know....
I spent all of my xmas money on tiago...
Soo my parents felt sorry for me (not sure why?), and went got me this for a surprise....
A big cherryhead(?) female.....she is called 'Big momma'
She was put straight with tiago for about 8hrs til i got home so quarantine did not happen but she had a checkup this morning at 8am and got the all clear as did tiago!  
Enjoy these pictures! 
How old is she?
I was told 6-7yrs old but Tiago is suppose to be 6-8yrs old :/ 
Which is right?*










*
~Is 'she' a cherry?*





*In the bathtub with tiago! *




















































*
Hope you enjoyed!  I did!  

One question....Is she a cherryhead?

Many thanks! , 
*

Ps. She loves The Bathtub and loves the shower on her head!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 10, 2011)

yuppers Mr. Tyler ....ya got yourself a Female cherry.....
Congrads!

JD~


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks JD for veryfying... i thought so as her shell is nothing like Tiagos!  

Uhm.....
I feed them in the same food bowl......she is always there first...will tiago stille at out of the same bowl as her if he is hungry....i don't know if he's eating but he ate a pinkie yesterday!  
Soo shall i wait and see or...


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyler ....remember not too much protien...exspecially in the winter time. Their metabolism slows down, so not too much need for high energy foods. Just keep in mind a varied diet is best with greens and fruit try giving them some mushroomsâ€¦.they will love it! 

JD~
ps. the new female could use a little beak trim. If clippers donâ€™t work, you can try a fingernail file. Some torts are reluctant to keep their head out during this process , while others could care less. Its a practiced chore. Once done , keep them in check with large chunks of cuttle bone , good for the body ( calcium) and ideal in helping keeping beaks in check!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

She has cuttlefish and i think she has a defficiency with coming from a petshop...
Thanks for the info on protein!  
I will try a file!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 10, 2011)

Big Mama is awesome! I hope they are very happy together! What a great surprise!!


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Loving all the pics....! they look great!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thankyou i think so to!



bubbles01 said:


> Loving all the pics....! they look great!!



Thankyou!


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my, she is beautiful! How nice of your parents, they really understand what is important to you.


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes they really do...
I excpect them to roll there eyes etc....
But they class him (and her now) as my baby and they know (s)he is important to me!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats Tyler, she looks very nice...


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 10, 2011)

hi tyler, so happy for you. i hope the three of you and your parents have a wonderful holiday! what a great gift. good luck.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations Tyler! They're both gorgeous!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Congrats Tyler, she looks very nice...



Thanks soo much!  



momo said:


> hi tyler, so happy for you. i hope the three of you and your parents have a wonderful holiday! what a great gift. good luck.



 Thankyou ! you too!


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats Tyler, they look great together!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> Congrats Tyler, they look great together!



Perfect couple!


----------



## bigred (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice, maybe down the road when they settle in together you will get some eggs


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Momof4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyler, you have the coolest parents!!!


----------



## terryo (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats Tyiler! Nice coloring on that Cherry. Big Momma? I love it!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 11, 2011)

terryo said:


> Congrats Tyiler! Nice coloring on that Cherry. Big Momma? I love it!



Glad you like! 
I love her coulouring as tiagos just yellow, but i love him all the same! 



Momof4 said:


> Tyler, you have the coolest parents!!!



I agree ,
As stated, they really know what i careabout, and what is important to me! 
I love them.




bigred said:


> Very nice, maybe down the road when they settle in together you will get some eggs



Im hoping so!
But theyre still awesome if i don't!
Just researching incubation and hatchling care! 



ALDABRAMAN said:


>



:shy:


----------



## Zamric (Dec 11, 2011)

See, it even happens in the animal world! A young man finally gets his dream batchlor pad then some hot little red-head moves right in.... I bet the pool table has already been thrown out and thier lookin for a garage big enough for a SUV....

Cute couple tho...


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 11, 2011)

Zamric said:


> See, it even happens in the animal world! A young man finally gets his dream batchlor pad then some hot little red-head moves right in.... I bet the pool table has already been thrown out and thier lookin for a garage big enough for a SUV....
> 
> Cute couple tho...



XD i was thinking the same!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 11, 2011)

Zamric said:


> See, it even happens in the animal world! A young man finally gets his dream batchlor pad then some hot little red-head moves right in.... I bet the pool table has already been thrown out and thier lookin for a garage big enough for a SUV....
> 
> Cute couple tho...


----------



## ascott (Dec 11, 2011)

The new gal is pretty and hope all goes FANTASTIC!


----------



## laramie (Dec 11, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> [size=large]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 11, 2011)

ascott said:


> The new gal is pretty and hope all goes FANTASTIC!



Thankyou very much!  



laramie said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > [size=large]*
> ...


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucky!!! Hopefully they get along! Seems like it so far


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 12, 2011)

gopherhockey03 said:


> Lucky!!! Hopefully they get along! Seems like it so far



They are now i feed them in seperate food bowls!


----------

